# Viejo flaco cose a puñaladas a joven grande por que este le vacila sin motivo.



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gusman (27 Dic 2022)

Por broncas. 
Que alguien ponga el video de los monos.


----------



## Gusman (27 Dic 2022)

.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Dic 2022)

Se nos están colando a miles esa escoria cobriza, ese mañana coge vuelo a España y a empezar una nueva vida sin preguntarle nadie ni quién es ni antecedentes ni nada.


----------



## forestal92 (27 Dic 2022)

El de rojo se mericia una ostia


----------



## Lian (27 Dic 2022)

Que talentos!


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Dic 2022)

Chulito puesto a punto a fierro por faltar respeto.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (27 Dic 2022)

Lástima no poder adivinarse el contexto.
Pero al de rojo no se le veía muy inteligente calentándole la olla al otro majara...
Este video debería de ser visionado en todas las escuelas para que aprendieran las consecuencias de no tener modales.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Dic 2022)

Para los que quieren ir al grano ...todo empieza en 1.40.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2022)

Tontopollas chulo de Mierda al que le bajaron los humos, está en medio molestando y encima agrede al otro, LÁSTIMA QUE NO SE VE EL MATARILE!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Pom (27 Dic 2022)

Tarde o temprano los que van de chulos reciben su lección. Por desgracia para éste fue la definitiva.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (27 Dic 2022)

Se llevo su merecido el de rojo. A ese le falto una buena bofetada de pequeño, como no se la dieron, Se llevo una mano de puñaladas de mayor. Con esto de la civilización hay mucha gente que se cree que puede ir por alli engañando y maltratando a los demás sin la menor consecuencia.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Dic 2022)

no es por defender al que aacuchilla pero porque el otro iba con prisa y le empuja sin querer y se le cae el casco, y el de rojo le empieza a propinar patadas


----------



## AMP (27 Dic 2022)

El gordo se quiso hacer el alfa frente a su zorrita. Le salió mal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Dic 2022)

Primero el de rojo se cree que la acera es suya para estar ahí molestando. 
Luego el otro se cree que no le van a pillar tras apuñalar a uno. 

No entiendo nada.


----------



## cuatro.g (27 Dic 2022)

El de rojo un prepotente que por la "ofensa" de que alguien se tropiece con él monta un pollo y la emprende a golpes.

Lo del otro un asesintado premeditado a sangre fría busco rato el cuchillo en la mochila y cuando lo encontró fue a por el otro con la intención de pincharlo de una.

Por ese motivo nunca hay que meterse en líos gratuitamente nunca sabes con que pirado te vas a encontrar


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (27 Dic 2022)

Está claro que no se la iba a dejar pasar la chuleada. Un tonto menos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Dic 2022)

El viejo ha estado en el talego y sabe como dar matarile.


----------



## trinidad Santos (27 Dic 2022)

Si ves un cuchillo, corre


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Dic 2022)

¿Y lo persigue porque quiere más o porque no le da para más esa minicabeza ridícula que tiene?.


----------



## brickworld (27 Dic 2022)

Joder pensaba que era "Girona"  y tan tranquilo con toda la PANCHITADA autóctona paseando


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (27 Dic 2022)

trinidad Santos dijo:


> Si ves un cuchillo, corre



Tal cual. La mejor arte marcial en muchos casos es la de los pies en polvorosa jutsu.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Dic 2022)

Que se joda, por chulo.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (27 Dic 2022)

Panchos y sus costumbres.


----------



## jolu (27 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> El gordo se quiso hacer el alfa frente a su zorrita. Le salió mal.



Creo que iba con su hija.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Dic 2022)

cuatro.g dijo:


> El de rojo un prepotente que por la "ofensa" de que alguien se tropiece con él monta un pollo y la emprende a golpes.
> 
> Lo del otro un asesintado premeditado a sangre fría busco rato el cuchillo en la mochila y cuando lo encontró fue a por el otro con la intención de pincharlo de una.
> 
> Por ese motivo nunca hay que meterse en líos gratuitamente nunca sabes con que pirado te vas a encontrar



En los 80 aprendimos eso en "cabezas ajenas", con yonquis y tanos navajeros por muchas zonas había que andarse con mil ojos. Mas de una y de dos he y hemos salido por patas. 

Digo en cabeza ajena porque he visto peleas a navaja y se de un vecino de mi barrio de crio que se ha pasado la vida comiendo sopitas por un navajazo que le metieron por una pelea por una puta silla en las fiestas del barrio.

A mi hijo le he instruido para que se defienda en el cole, pero en la calle entienda que mas vale salir corriendo que llevarse un navajazo. Y que si buscas follón con desconocidos nunca sabes como te va a responder, este lo ha pagado con la vida, por ir buscando bronca por gilipolleces

PD Esto con 16 años me lo explico uno de taekwondo y que su maestro es lo que les explicaba en clase, que solo enfrentarse si no había ya mas remedido y tocaba defender la vida, entonces darlo todo e ir a por todas.


----------



## nate (27 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Tal cual. La mejor arte marcial en muchos casos es la de los pies en polvorosa jutsu.



A no ser que seas connor mcgregor... el tobillo es su punto débil


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Dic 2022)

Son sus costumbres...


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (27 Dic 2022)

Completamente merecido. Primero por ser un flipado e ir por ahí agrediendo a gente porque sí. Y bien merecido también por su completa falta de percepción espacial.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> El gordo se quiso hacer el alfa frente a su zorrita. Le salió mal.



Se equivoco de persona, unas sienes plateadas lo pusieron en su sitio !!!.


----------



## Parvenew (27 Dic 2022)

Faltaría escuchar los "marica" y "gonorrea" que se intercambiaron mientras uno apuñalaba y el otro recibía.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A mi hijo le he instruido para que se defienda en el cole, pero en la calle entienda que mas vale salir corriendo que llevarse un navajazo. Y que si buscas follón con desconocidos nunca sabes como te va a responder, este lo ha pagado con la vida, por ir buscando bronca por gilipolleces



Una pelea entre hombres, no tiene nada que ver con una riña en el patio del colegio, le parecio adecuado darle de patadas a un desconocido por nada y recibio una respuesta desproporcionada, bien muerto que esta !!!.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (27 Dic 2022)

Cosas de marrones.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Se nos están colando a miles esa escoria cobriza, ese mañana coge vuelo a España y a empezar una nueva vida sin preguntarle nadie ni quién es ni antecedentes ni nada.



Y encima se echaría en 1 semana novia blanquita, feminista, pro-inmigración y voluntaria de la Cruz Roja.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Dic 2022)

Hay gente que manejan los cuchillos y las navajas como Dios y no saben nada de artes marciales ni nada pero te sacan una navaja o un cuchillo en un abrir y cerrar de ojos que tú ni te enteras.Mucho cuidadito con esta gente porque las ciudades están llenas de estos tipos que no se inmutarán jamás de rajarte el cuello o la barriga si la ocasión lo precisa y se la suda todo ir al talego.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (27 Dic 2022)

Da miedo pensar los piezas cómo estos dos que importaremos cada año de Cocalombia.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Digo en cabeza ajena porque he visto peleas a navaja y se de un vecino de mi barrio de crio que se ha pasado la vida comiendo sopitas por un navajazo que le metieron por una pelea por una puta silla en las fiestas del barrio.



¿Cómo es eso de las sopitas? ¿Le dejaron sin dientes, paralítico, subnormal, fue a la cárcel donde sólo se come sopa...?


----------



## Pajirri (27 Dic 2022)

son sus costumbres... aun no os dais cuenta ?


----------



## Demi Grante (27 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no es por defender al que aacuchilla pero porque el otro iba con prisa y le empuja sin querer y se le cae el casco, y el de rojo le empieza a propinar patadas



Y con el casco parece que le da en la cabeza también. Demasiado para alguien que viendo el video no se aprecia que le tirara el casco queriendo. Es para meterle un correctivo al matón de rojo, pero matarlo me parece excesivo.


----------



## Cognome (27 Dic 2022)

Ya lo dice el refranero "hombre flaco y no de hambre, es más duro que un alambre" y "hombre y flaco y no de hambre huye de él como el lambre (que era un tumor)"

Resumiendo que hay un tipo de flacos chupaos hijos puta, llenos de mala ostia que ni pesas ni mierdas, pueden clavarte el llavero en el cerebro o en el corazón. Un gordaco menos, en el min 2 impresiona como el chupao, se va con paso marcial, como con el sentido de haber cumplido el deber de exterminar una rata.


----------



## Tzadik (27 Dic 2022)

Los sudacas no se dejan toser por nadie, les da igual que el otro sea más grande o más fuerte, si tienen que tirar de navaja lo hacen sin pensárselo


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Dic 2022)

Almeno en Sudamérica mucho cuidadito con quien te metes y a las pruebas me remito de los miles de videos que pululan por allí precisamente de cuchilladas o navajazos o tiros les da lo mismo todo si te tienen que mandar al otro barrio lo van a hacer eso es un hecho y ya puedes ser Sansón o Goliat o Marujita Díaz que si te tienen que rajar lo van a hacer así sin más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Santo Domingo?
> No, Colombia



donde van los colombianos llevan colombia con ellos, aqui tenemos muchos colombianos...


----------



## Iron John (27 Dic 2022)

Ya me dijo una novia colombiana que tuve que allí la gente era más educada, porque lo de ponerse chulo y soltar una mala palabra o ponerse a insultar y a cruzar voces de un lado a otro de la calle y luego cada uno por su lado que hace mucho gilipollas por aquí, allí acaba con uno de los dos muertos sí o sí


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Dic 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Cómo es eso de las sopitas? ¿Le dejaron sin dientes, paralítico, subnormal, fue a la cárcel donde sólo se come sopa...?



Navajazo en las tripas. Sobrevivió pero se ve que le hizo un buen destrozo. Una navaja parece algo insignificante pero la gente se olivda de que por dentro somos tejidos blandos y que el destrozo de una navaja o cuchillo en las tripas es mucho mayor que con un balazo


----------



## Julc (27 Dic 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ya me dijo una novia colombiana que tuve que allí la gente era más educada, porque lo de ponerse chulo y soltar una mala palabra o ponerse a insultar y a cruzar voces de un lado a otro de la calle y luego cada uno por su lado que hace mucho gilipollas por aquí, allí acaba con uno de los dos muertos sí o sí



Anda que no me toca los huevos eso, mucho insultar y cuando los coges por la pechera empiezan a gritar "estás loco","te voy a denunciar" mientras sus acompañantes sacan el móvil para grabar.

Por eso me descojono cuando a algún perro ladrador patrio tiene un "choque cultural" con algún moreno.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una pelea entre hombres, no tiene nada que ver con una riña en el patio del colegio, le parecio adecuado darle de patadas a un desconocido por nada y recibio una respuesta desproporcionada, bien muerto que esta !!!.



La verdad es que el "flaco" iba por su camino, se cruza con una pareja, primero una chica y detars un hombre con una niña en brazos y al pasar roza sin querer al del casco que está en el puto medio como un mueble. El del casco encima se cabrea y va a por el a pegarle. Le pega y despues vuelve el flaco a pedirle explicaciones y el del casco sigue chulito, Y con lo que parece un niña detras, que podria ser su hija.

El flaco ya tranquilamente se recompone, se saca la navaja y le pincha. Y después se va tan tranquilo, sin correr, como si no fuese con él la cosa.

Es curioso lo que hacen las casualidades, en 1 segundo se han cruzado:

- el del casco
- le joven con la niña en brazos
- el flaco que ha pasado por medio

Resultado el del casco muerto


----------



## wwknude (27 Dic 2022)

El "viejo", que no es tan viejo (sobre 50) le tira el casco al de rojo. Luego lo de sacar un puñal lo justificáis algunos, pero es de perro.


----------



## nebulosa (27 Dic 2022)

Una persona con 50 años hoy en día no es ningún mindundi y te la puede armar en 1o seg.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Dic 2022)

jugando así se acabarán haciendo daño.


----------



## Joputa (27 Dic 2022)

"La faca cuando se saca es pá apuñalar, el que la saca pá enseñarla es un parguela…"

Justo después de que el chulodeputas fuera a por el flaco, el flaco no sigue su marcha, se sienta en la acera y ya ha decidido qué va a pasar.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> El "viejo", que no es tan viejo (sobre 50) le tira el casco al de rojo. Luego lo de sacar un puñal lo justificáis algunos, pero es de perro.



Perro es golpear a alguien por tropezar contigo que estás en medio. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Focus in (27 Dic 2022)

el de rojo se lo buscó por flipado, que le jodan


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Dic 2022)

Parvenew dijo:


> Faltaría escuchar los "marica" y "gonorrea" que se intercambiaron mientras uno apuñalaba y el otro recibía.



Hiueputa
Culiao


----------



## Khazario (27 Dic 2022)

Se lo merece por haberse puesto tonto.
El que apuñala nunca deberia haber mirado atrás.


----------



## Wasi (27 Dic 2022)

El navajero tiene nervio de cárcel


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que se joda, por chulo.



Opino lo mismo. No hay por dónde coger esto. El tipo pasa y sin querer le tira el caso, joder. Se ve claramente. Que le den por culo al de rojo, por mierdas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Dic 2022)

espera a que este montado en la moto y se guarda el pincho sin que el otro se de cuenta, se acerca y solo lo saca cuando lo tiene al lado

tacticamente impecable


----------



## Plasta (27 Dic 2022)

Ha llegado a viejo por algo.
Buen pincho taleguero


----------



## jlmmin37 (27 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> El "viejo", que no es tan viejo (sobre 50) le tira el casco al de rojo. Luego lo de sacar un puñal lo justificáis algunos, pero es de perro.



Le tira el casco de forma accidental, porque el del caso estaba parado en la acera entorpeciendo la circulación. El del casco es el primero que va a sacudir al otro.


----------



## ingeniata (28 Dic 2022)

Costumbres de cobrisos , amegos de los gitanotoreros


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

Se queria hacer el chulito delante de la mina y le salio mal. Fuck around, find out.


----------



## PBA (28 Dic 2022)

Pero muere porque igual recibió más ya que va detrás del del puñal después.


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (28 Dic 2022)

ojito con los panchitos que tras su apariencia de enanos bufones gordos con cara de indigena subnormal que parece que no han roto un plato en su vida, se esconden autenticos psicopatas capaces de acuchillaros. Yo el otro dia la tuve con un panchito subnormal de glovo diciendo que tenia mal la dirección cuando fue él quien se equivocó...

Por cierto se equivocó por haber cambiado el nombre de las calles AL POLACO de mierda y que la gente de fuera de valencia no entiende bien ni la pronunciación vs lo escrito.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2022)

Me da que se ha llevado un cascazo por como se toca la sien y encima todo por algo sin querer, se ha rayado y le ha pinchado


----------



## NormanMan (28 Dic 2022)

pero eso que es? santander provincia de puerto rico?


----------



## NormanMan (28 Dic 2022)

Gordoharinas final boss dijo:


> ojito con los panchitos que tras su apariencia de enanos bufones gordos con cara de indigena subnormal que parece que no han roto un plato en su vida, se esconden autenticos psicopatas capaces de acuchillaros. Yo el otro dia la tuve con un panchito subnormal de glovo diciendo que tenia mal la dirección cuando fue él quien se equivocó...
> 
> Por cierto se equivocó por haber cambiado el nombre de las calles AL POLACO de mierda y que la gente de fuera de valencia no entiende bien ni la pronunciación vs lo escrito.



Eres un gordo de mierda, céntrate en el gyn y deja de comer basura domicilio


----------



## propileos (28 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Para los que quieren ir al grano ...todo empieza en 1.40.



Bueno el tema comienza en el 00 18 que es cuando el de rojo comienza a patear al otro sin motivo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno el tema comienza en el 00 18 que es cuando el de rojo comienza a patear al otro sin motivo.



Lo digo por los puñalazos


----------



## Parvenew (28 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Hiueputa
> Culiao



Eso es en jerga chilena.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no es por defender al que aacuchilla pero porque el otro iba con prisa y le empuja sin querer y se le cae el casco, y el de rojo le empieza a propinar patadas



Se acabaron las pataditas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Se nos están colando a miles esa escoria cobriza, ese mañana coge vuelo a España y a empezar una nueva vida sin preguntarle nadie ni quién es ni antecedentes ni nada.



Peor aún, subvencionados por nuestro gobierno, y aconsejados por este y las ONG’s asociadas a él de como solventar posibles inconvenientes con estas cuestiones y como sangrar más y mejor las arcas del estado.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (28 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En los 80 aprendimos eso en "cabezas ajenas", con yonquis y tanos navajeros por muchas zonas había que andarse con mil ojos. Mas de una y de dos he y hemos salido por patas.
> 
> Digo en cabeza ajena porque he visto peleas a navaja y se de un vecino de mi barrio de crio que se ha pasado la vida comiendo sopitas por un navajazo que le metieron por una pelea por una puta silla en las fiestas del barrio.
> 
> ...



Curioso, por la época supongo -90s- un profesor de karate nos explicaba lo mismo o lago parecido. En caso de no quedar otra, golpear con todo y correr sin mirar atrás. Que un navajazo te lo dan y no te das ni cuenta hasta que ya es tarde.


----------



## wwknude (28 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Perro es golpear a alguien por tropezar contigo que estás en medio.





jlmmin37 dijo:


> Le tira el casco de forma accidental, porque el del caso estaba parado en la acera entorpeciendo la circulación. El del casco es el primero que va a sacudir al otro.



No hay circulación en la calle, eso es en tráfico. Le tira el casco y el otro es un chulo. Y vosotros justificáis esa perrada de coserte a puñaladas. Tenéis un problema.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Dic 2022)

Los españoles se están volviendo más violentos cada día.


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Creo que iba con su hija.



Además eso. Vaya alcornoque. Ha pasado de que su hija vea que es un valiente a que quede con un trauma para siempre. Y al otro le ha buscado la ruina.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (28 Dic 2022)

Parvenew dijo:


> Eso es en jerga chilena.



Si? 
Juraría que en alguna peli de narcos colombianos lo oí, pero no sé


----------



## César Borgia (28 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda a este vídeo de Colombia de hace unos años donde sale un notas de dos metros a llamarle la atención a unos canijos que había vomitado en la acera y uno se puso a buscar en la mochila el puñal , la puñalada es brutal por el reguero de sangre que deja, duro 10 segundos vivo.









En video quedó grabado el brutal asesinato de un profesor de educación física en Itagüí, en medio de una riña de tragos


Sucedió en las afueras de un establecimiento comercial del municipio antioqueño, donde departían el licenciado Andrés Felipe Román y los agresores. Luego de insultos y empujones, uno de ellos sacó un arma blanca de su maleta para impactarlo en el cuello y pecho.




www.infobae.com


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (28 Dic 2022)

Y nadie hace ademán de detener al agresor. Why?


----------



## Tyler·Durden (28 Dic 2022)

No justifico la somanta puñaladas, pero joder... es que no se puede ir por la vida en modo matón porque alguien te roza. La caída del casco es involuntaria. El flaco pasa entre la pareja y él, que está en modo aquiestoyyoporquesoyalfa en la entrada de la tienda. Encima le vacila cuando cae el casco. Se merecía un correctivo. No la muerte, pero sí toparse con alguien que le pusiese en el sitio. El tema es que le ha enviado al hoyo.

Nunca, NUNCA, subestiméis a NADIE por su aspecto. Aquí hasta el más tonto hace relojes.


----------



## bsnas (28 Dic 2022)

Lo del casco no veo que haya sido a proposito, simplemente un tropezon, y aun asi solo es un puto casco... esta hecho para recibir golpes y seguir como nuevo, anda que no se me cayo a mi el casco al suelo montones de veces cuando tenia moto.

Me sorprende tambien como el de rojo ve que el flaco no se larga despues de la golpisa, y ademas busca con toda tranquilidad algo en la mochila que hasta que lo encuentra pasa bastante rato, incluso espera a que el de rojo se siente en la moto para pillarle en mejor posicion... no es que la haya sacado de repente y ni la haya olido.

Si no le saltaron las alarmas al de rojo en todo ese rato es que tenia un instinto de supervivencia nulo, de chuleria y broncas si que iba bien sobrado.


----------



## Alf_ET (28 Dic 2022)

Le tira el casco sin querer y se pone a pegarle patadas...


----------



## Progretón (28 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Se nos están colando a miles esa escoria cobriza, ese mañana coge vuelo a España y a empezar una nueva vida sin preguntarle nadie ni quién es ni antecedentes ni nada.



Esta gentuza va a ser un problema peor que la ETA, si no lo es ya. 

Al tiempo.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Dic 2022)

Anda que le están dando la nacionalidad a millones de esos. No sabéis cómo tienen los consulados.


----------



## remerus (28 Dic 2022)

La zorrita se quedo sin su chulo, como esta el mundo.


----------



## Manoliko (28 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Lástima no poder adivinarse el contexto.
> Pero al de rojo no se le veía muy inteligente calentándole la olla al otro majara...
> Este video debería de ser visionado en todas las escuelas para que aprendieran las consecuencias de no tener modales.



Es un negro grandón con CI de chimpancé. Se deben pensar que por ser grandes y fuertes son invencibles y ya ves... cualquier cuerpoescombro con cojones, o sin nada que perder, pilla lo que tiene a mano (es un cuchillo, pero podría ser igualmente una piedra, o un adoquín o cualquier objeto contundente) y te deja tieso o echo un coladero. Matar o herir de gravedad es muy fácil realmente, aunque el otro sea mucho más grande que tú, lo único que hace falta es no tener miedo a ir a la cárcel.


----------



## Diquesi (28 Dic 2022)

sudacas retrasados. Mientras que se maten entre ellos no veo problema.


----------



## panaderia (28 Dic 2022)

pero luego el de rojo porque corre? no lo entiendo


----------



## estupeharto (28 Dic 2022)

El de rojo merece una ostia. El del cuchillo, la muerte.


----------



## el segador (28 Dic 2022)

yo ahí solo veo enriquecimiento cultural en primer grado


----------



## Jotagb (28 Dic 2022)

Países del tercer mundo , pero luego quieren que se les trate de personas y no de animales.


----------



## Jotagb (28 Dic 2022)

En España estamos llegando al mismo camino, no os sorprendas. Hemos traído al tercermundismo para ser como ellos. Es solo ver a la gente de este foro como disfruta viendo estos vídeos.


----------



## Terminus (28 Dic 2022)

Otro que no leía los sagrados versículos de Ayn Randiano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2022)

Pom dijo:


> Tarde o temprano los que van de chulos reciben su lección. Por desgracia para éste fue la definitiva.



Siempre acaban encontrando a alguien más chulo o más loco.


----------



## Tackler (28 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Se nos están colando a miles esa escoria cobriza, ese mañana coge vuelo a España y a empezar una nueva vida sin preguntarle nadie ni quién es ni antecedentes ni nada.




Vienen con carta de invitación para un mes y una vez entran ya no se van y las instituciones no persiguen al familiar que ha propiciado la invitación. Vienen con visado o sin él para 90 días y se les permite estar igualmente y las instituciones no hacen nada, como mucho se expulsa a alguno que la lía demasiado. Los controles en los aeropuertos parece que no controlan el dinero, el motivo y el lugar de estancia. Se cambian de domicilio y aquí no pasa nada. Solo se me ocurre que realmente el gobierno quiere que ocurra lo que está ocurriendo pero que "no se note demasiado" en cuanto a su pasividad.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Lástima no poder adivinarse el contexto.
> Pero al de rojo no se le veía muy inteligente calentándole la olla al otro majara...
> Este video debería de ser visionado en todas las escuelas para que aprendieran las consecuencias de no tener modales.



¿Qué contexto, majarón?

El flaco va paseando y tropieza tirándole el casco al chulazo rojo. El gorilón le patea y golpea. El otro se saca la faca y lo finiquita.


----------



## Direct (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya forma más absurda de buscar problemas.

Un momento puntual en el que en la acera se juntan 2 personas y sin querer ni darse cuenta te tumba el casco (que lo tendría de aquella forma en la mano porque le cae muy fácil) y ala... A por el chaval ese a recriminarle y meterle 4 ostias gratuitas... En fin.

No justifico nada pero vaya personaje...

Y como bien dicen por aquí arriba... es ese tipo de gente la que estamos importando.


----------



## Parvenew (28 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si?
> Juraría que en alguna peli de narcos colombianos lo oí, pero no sé



El hijueputa es bastante común en muchos países de letrinamérica, pero el culiao y reculiao es típico de Chile.


----------



## Vietcong (28 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Por broncas.
> Que alguien ponga el video de los monos.



Pero tú eres gilipollas? No es proporcional. El tío de la navaja merecería ser ejecutado, y eso sí sería proporcional y justo.

Vaya país nos está quedando entre la gentuza amoral y la que aplaudís


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Dic 2022)

Tampoco se quejen porque aquí en Hispanistan ya hay bandas latinas que se enfrentan entre ellos a machetazos limpios y Madrid es un ejemplo.La de noticias sobre esas bandas latinas ya no son casos aislados.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Dic 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Y nadie hace ademán de detener al agresor. Why?



Porque la vida no es una película y lo minimo que te puede pasar si te encaras con alguien que lleva un cuchillo y un subidon de adrenalina es un pinchazo, y lo más normal es acabar como el de rojo.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (28 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Qué contexto, majarón?
> 
> El flaco va paseando y tropieza tirándole el casco al chulazo rojo. El gorilón le patea y golpea. El otro se saca la faca y lo finiquita.



Más adelante, revisionando el vídeo vi eso.
Después de ver el vídeo, no has aprendido a ser más respetuoso? Lo digo por lo de majarón...


----------



## ElMatareyes (28 Dic 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ya me dijo una novia colombiana que tuve que allí la gente era más educada, porque lo de ponerse chulo y soltar una mala palabra o ponerse a insultar y a cruzar voces de un lado a otro de la calle y luego cada uno por su lado que hace mucho gilipollas por aquí, allí acaba con uno de los dos muertos sí o sí



Si, din del hilo.
Esto tan español de amenazarse, y "me cago en tus muertos" o "hijo de la gran puta" que se gasta en movidas de trafico o simplemente entre vecinos en sudamerica no termina asi como asi.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (28 Dic 2022)

El problema de abusar de alguien por ser mas pequeño es que si no te puede joder en justa pelea te va a joder de otra forma. 

Y despues reclama.


----------



## ElMatareyes (28 Dic 2022)

https://www.chivasycronicas.com/video-de-impresionante-asesinato-de-profesor-en-itagui/



Aqui sin censura, gracias por el dato no lo habia visto. Otro ejemplo de uno que le fue a buscar cosquillas a 2 josemis de aqui no hay quien viva y termino muerto por chulo. Luego que si yo soy cobarde y tal por evitar lios siempre que puedo. 
Nunca se sabe quien es el otro. NUNCA. O que lleva.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Más adelante, revisionando el vídeo vi eso.
> Después de ver el vídeo, no has aprendido a ser más respetuoso? Lo digo por lo de majarón...



Me alegro de que lo hayas visto y sí, tienes toda la razón y por eso te presento mis disculpas, majarón.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Curioso, por la época supongo -90s- un profesor de karate nos explicaba lo mismo o lago parecido. En caso de no quedar otra, golpear con todo y correr sin mirar atrás. Que un navajazo te lo dan y no te das ni cuenta hasta que ya es tarde.



Buen profesor de Karate el que aconseja así. Hay mucho superhéroe enseñando artes marciales que te pretenden enseñar a pelear con dos o tres, con navajas, palos… fuera de un ring , tatami… NO SE PELEA, si la cosa se complica golpear fuerte y correr. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> No hay circulación en la calle, eso es en tráfico. Le tira el casco y el otro es un chulo. Y vosotros justificáis esa perrada de coserte a puñaladas. Tenéis un problema.



El problema lo tienes tú suCnormal


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## wwknude (28 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El problema lo tienes tú suCnormal
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Alístate en una banda latina que te va mucho ese rollo.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando esto sea moneda corriente en nuestras calles( dentro de ya) la culpa habrá sido de Franco


----------

